# ks lev dropper post sag ?



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)

so I just got my new 125m ks lev dropper seat post for my niner rip 9 took it to winter park co went on a 10 mile ride seat post worked great I was thinking this is the way to mountain bike so much more control moving on bike and I have better balance, I am very happy. so got home and took bike out next day for a ride on my home turf and seat post is sagging 3/4 of an inch ?? starts to move before the rear suspension moves ?? and if I put my hole 180lbs on it it moves 3/4 of an inch just putting my elbo on it it moves about a quarter of an inch. if I lift bike by the seat , the post moves up about half an inch ?? so I checked the cabel first with cabel adjusted totally loose and ks red cover off I see the cabel all the way up in chamber still sag. i removed the end cover , and the inner cabel is hooked up looks to be working right. I also checked to make sure the end cover was tight before removing it , because the LBS said the only problem they have ever seen with the ks lev is a loose end cover. any help would be great because the tech department at ks is closed until tuesday? and I want to go on a ride before my vacation is over thanks for the help!!


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Ever get an answer to this? had the exact same thing happen t me on a ride yesterday.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

I am experiencing the exact same issue. I get about a 1/2'' of play/movement in the post.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

mine works great. did you check air pressure?


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Waiting to hear back from lev, a little research googling around I've found a few folks complaining of the same issue, sounds like it has to be sent back to the factory, good news is everyone experienced very fast turn around.

Mine worked great for about a month, went bad during a ride in really cold weather yesterday. Moved the post up about a inch, so when it sagged when I sat on it, it was at the correct height and was able to finish my ride.


----------



## Rone Turner (Mar 25, 2007)

Having the same problem. Doesn't do it every time I sit on it. But can feel it move down sometimes. I've been just standing up and pushing the lever, pops back up. Stays for a while, sometimes, sometimes doesn't. Just got it back from KS as it stopped moving. Might have to send it back. This would be the third time. When it works it's great. Riding without it is not the same.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Just to follow up, I'm sending my post back to LEV, they said they usually turn these around in a day.


----------



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)

so sent in my lev , after finding out art cyclery would have sent me a new one because it was only a week old . But anyway sent it in to KS in California shipped it Thursday and got it back a week later I live in colroado. I was told the cartridge went bad. they installed a new on and now I have 3 rides on it and if feels very stiff working great ! Im not sure if I could ever go back to a bike with no dropper post and as much as people say they work on the seat post I may buy a back up ? just hard to spend $315.00 for another lev to sit on the shelf.


----------



## peter19ue (Nov 20, 2012)

So I have had my KS Lev dropper for six month now and I love it but when I pick my bike up by the seat the seatpost extends about about a half inch or so. Is that normal or should it extend to it's highest position when the lever is activated?

Thx


----------



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)

that is not normal my lev did this too right out of the box then sent it in and stays where you leave it. I also pick up my bike by the seat and post stays in place now


----------



## peter19ue (Nov 20, 2012)

That's what I thought. Time to send it in.


----------



## McCooleet (Sep 30, 2013)

I've been having the same problem sent it 2 weeks to the day and been emailing them about it was told last Tuesday that it'll come in the end of the week and still don't have it they said the reason for the delay is they were at the INTERBIKE, guess they closed the shop. It's my third time sending it in and it's really frustrating cause I've paid a lot of money for it and keep on spending money every time I send it in, hope they fix it right this time.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Been two weeks to the day since they received my post, starting to get pissed.


----------



## McCooleet (Sep 30, 2013)

It has been a month now since I sent in my LEV been talking to Ron Easton of KS I don't know why they put this guy in charge of customer service because there is no customer service at all. Every time I talk to him he seems not interested on what you are saying and put you on speaker phone and you can hardly understand what he's saying with all the background noise dunno if he's doing it purposely cause he doesn't answers to your question and keep on repeating his answer " we're still waiting for the part from Taiwan so we can repair your post" this is his only answer he has on all of my question.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2009)

Having the same problem with my KS Lev 125mm post with the post extending 1/4 inch when lifting the seat and dropping down when the seat is let go. The post is only 3 months old and there is a fair bit of side to side movement.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

I would wait for them to confirm they have parts in house before shipping back unless you got a spare post you can use, yet another week has gone by, no ETA, waiting on a ship from China


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

mine doesnt slip down - but it sticks in down position and hangs up about an inch from full extend - been that way from day 1 - shop where I bought was going to service it - but all they did was add air pressure and tell me I torqued it too tight - BS - as they installed it and torqued it - i plan to contact KS - as I wont ever go back to said shop...
just wish someone would make one of these that works as advertised with NO issues -


----------



## McCooleet (Sep 30, 2013)

Got an email from them this morning telling me that the parts they're waitng is coming in next week from Taiwan. Hope it's true cause 4 weeks ago they've emailed me and told me my post will be shipped by the end of the week, hope they're not just saying it so I don't have to bug them.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

And yet another week go by.....


----------



## McCooleet (Sep 30, 2013)

Finally, finally after 7 long weeks it finally came last night, hope they fix it really good this time, tired of sending it back to them. Hope you get yours soon TahoeBC.


----------



## TahoeBC (Apr 11, 2006)

Mine showed up today, hope it lasts more than two months this time, cause this was a major bummer. I just regret believing there lies of when it would ship and bought another post and quick release sooner, lost several weeks of not riding my new bike and now snow has closed down the high country.


----------



## GMM (Mar 2, 2004)

Yikes, wish I had seen this thread last week. Just ordered a KS lev but was thinking of getting a Reverb. I know they alll have problems, but I hear most shops can service the Reverb.


----------



## McCooleet (Sep 30, 2013)

Goog Luck GMM hope you got a better post than we did. I just used my old post didn't lose any riding time just the hassle of stopping put the post down and up.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where the stupid serial number is for this? My lev just started sinking and I need to send it back. The on-line RA form needs a serial number but for the life of me, I can find it. It is not on the box. Do I have to remove the post first to find it?


----------



## McCooleet (Sep 30, 2013)

You have to pull out the whole post and it's half way down the bottom. If I were you call them first if they have the parts cause what happened to me it took them 7 weeks before I got it back telling me that they don't have the parts and it's coming from Taiwan.


----------



## hobbyknobby (Nov 9, 2013)

Add me to the list of people with this problem. Have had lev for 6 months. 2nd time back to KS for repair


----------



## filbike (Mar 15, 2007)

mine, two months old, just shows very little side play. 

very consistent 'til now.

cross fingers !!!


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

yep mine wnet bad this weekend. sad reading. Lucky me I still have my joplin..


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Nevermind.


----------



## dubinjs (Nov 6, 2010)

I have been experiencing the post getting stuck when trying to push it down. I have had to keep trying and pressing and releasing the lever until it would go. Then it would work for a while before happening again. Then yesterday the sagging started! I have had the Reverb on my bikes for several years and only had issues one time when the hydraulic line busted in a fall. Then I had to ride with the seat down the rest of the day. It sucked. I have really liked the LEV, but this is disappointing!


----------



## extremerider1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just got a lev 150mm, and with less than 5hrs of riding it's acting like a suspension post. Checked the air pressure which was fine. The seat sags about 1.5-2 inches. I was having reverb problems and thought I'd try the lev. Is there a reliable dropper out there?


----------



## fruitafrank (Mar 8, 2011)

I have over 1 year on my Specialized Blacklite with 0 issues. Several riders in my area have the same experience. Its only a 3 position though.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

Did you get the 29-er specific model, that may be the problem.


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I can't believe it*

Mine (31.6 x 125) was garbage right out of the box. Post extended by picking up on the seat and compressed 3/4" when slight pressure applied. Tech guy @ KS was familiar with the problem - said something about air in the hydraulics. Apparently there is NO quality control at their facilities. Air your complaints (no pun intended) on their Facebook page (KS USA) - I have. Maybe they will be embarrassed into providing a better, QUALITY product in the future.

I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!

After waiting 5 weeks for my drop post to be returned due to a faulty cartridge (which happened "right out of the box") I finally received and installed the post. Then, after less than a 1 hour ride, the post would no longer retract! Upon inspection, I saw that the inner actuator cable was slack making the actuator inoperable when the remote lever was pressed. Once again, shoddy workmanship and/or quality control.

KS USA, you claim to have good quality control and customer service. I have yet to see or experience any of it.


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

Just got off the phone with them. Looks like I wont be riding my $300 seatpost with 5 rides on it till next year. Parts are on a boat somewhere coming from Taiwan. ******* tech guy didnt seem too interested in helping. no eta, no nothin..
First and last time Ill buy this product.


----------



## nommader (Oct 28, 2011)

my lev has been working flawlessly for about 6 months. the other day it started to stick in the up position. requires a second attempt of weight on the saddle in order for it drop. does not seem to drop as smooth as it once did. this first started to happen on a muddy ride. it does not happen every time, just occassionaly. any suggestions?


----------



## McCooleet (Sep 30, 2013)

the_owl yup that's their customer service. Who'd you talk to, Ron Easton? He wasn't helpful too when I talked to him and I think he purposely put you in speakerphone so you'll be frustrated and hang up. I don't know who put him in charge os customer service and if you wanna talk with someone else there's no one to talk to


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

all these threads should be copied and pasted to KS USA Facebook page.


----------



## SMW08003 (Dec 4, 2013)

Guess I can look forward to a long wait time and poor customer service! 
-KS Lev 31.6 X 125mm (purchased in July)
-Post extended slightly when picked up by saddle right out of the box but locked out firm.
-No problems until 2 weeks ago. 3/4"+ of saggyness when loaded & extends fully when picked up by the saddle & gets worse with each ride.
I contacted KS this morning, hopefully I will have something positive to follow up with.

*Update*
I just got off the phone with their service department and was given an estimated turn around time of 3-4 weeks. They are still waiting on parts to come in from overseas. Ron was nice enough to share with me that they are not servicing the cartridges but actually replacing them with new ones. Apparently they do not have the capability of rebuilding/bleeding them because they are "sealed" from the factory. He also confirmed that the sag is caused by air in the hydraulics. Since they are not rebuilding the cartridge, he suggested that I continue to ride the post (if possible) and check back in a few weeks.


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

Same problem I had "right out of the box". KS USA still insist that they have excellent quality control. From the many complaints here concerning defective posts I think I'm a little skeptical of their claim..............to say the least.


----------



## 4212darren (Nov 15, 2005)

Add me to the list of people with Lev problems. Rode it for a few months then it got squishy. Sent it to my LBS who sent it in to KS but that was weeks ago. I haven't been bugging them as it is -34C some days so can't ride anyway. Be a different story if the weather was good.


----------



## MFlint (Aug 9, 2013)

I had the same problem, all you need to do is take the post out of the bike and check that the cap on the bottom is tight. It worked wonders for me!

Hope this helps


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for the tip! I wish it was that simple. The hydraulic cartridge was defective (air inside) right from the factory. Apparently these are sealed cartridges that cannot be repaired - replaced only. Sent mine back to KS USA in early December - should have it back some time next year....................I hope.


----------



## dubinjs (Nov 6, 2010)

nommader said:


> my lev has been working flawlessly for about 6 months. the other day it started to stick in the up position. requires a second attempt of weight on the saddle in order for it drop. does not seem to drop as smooth as it once did. this first started to happen on a muddy ride. it does not happen every time, just occassionaly. any suggestions?


I had the same issue yopu are having about 2 months in. Like you, it only happened occasionally. Usually at the beginning of the ride. Then it would loosen up and work well through the rest of the day. Then the thing started to Sag. I just sent it back last week for replacement/repair.


----------



## nommader (Oct 28, 2011)

dubinjs said:


> I had the same issue yopu are having about 2 months in. Like you, it only happened occasionally. Usually at the beginning of the ride. Then it would loosen up and work well through the rest of the day. Then the thing started to Sag. I just sent it back last week for replacement/repair.


as did I. i tried the youtube video for repair/maintenance first but i could not get my strap wrench to grip around the small internal stanchion tube. there is no way to untread it without a strap wrench. unsure what i would have been able to find if i had. the video really does not indicate what to look for. put things back together and the internal "cake box string" broke. decided that was enough and sent it back to ks for warranty repair. it was received on the 12/16. apparently there is no emailer confirmation that goes out. so it forced be to call on 12/20. got a very generic response that "parts are delayed from shipping backup". i felt it was a go away answer because he did not ask for any of my information or rta # to find out what the problem was. so, then how do you even know i needed parts? Anyway, will see how long it takes, i was told about 3 weeks.


----------



## vinnyl26 (Apr 3, 2007)

MFlint said:


> I had the same problem, all you need to do is take the post out of the bike and check that the cap on the bottom is tight. It worked wonders for me!
> 
> Hope this helps


Yep this is what I did and it worked great for me


----------



## lunargriever (Aug 6, 2007)

I sent my Lev in to get serviced back in November for the same types of issue that everyone else seems to be having. It was only 6 months old at the time. 

I finally got my post back today, it took about 6 weeks, after being told it would take 3, but that's not even the biggest problem. 

When I sent the post in I sent it back with the thumb lever and cable because the little spring that goes under the hook had a kink in it and I wanted them to replace it while they were servicing the post. 

I even mentioned this in the form you fill out when you sent the post in. 

Anyway today my post finally came in, but who ever boxed it up didn't send the thumb lever / cable back with the post. What the **** am I suppose to do with a dropper post that can't drop? 

After waiting 6 weeks to get the post back this is really pathetic.


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

just copy and paste your post to KS USA pronto. I got my post back via USPS in 2 days. (although they had it for a month)


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Mine as well...*

I was loving this post until last weekend when it started to pogo on me too. When I sit on it it's got about 1-2" of sag. I raised the post to compensate, but this is bumming me out. This post has NOT seen that much milage. :madmax: It's on a pretty new bike.

I'm waiting to hear back from them to see how the turnaround time will be, hoping it's fast and the post stays solid going forward.

I had a Reverb, early model, and while I had to bleed it periodically, it was a really solid post for me, over several years. Sold the damn thing and now I wish I hadn't...

Come on KS, show me some good CS!


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

*Some Help*

You are all frustrated and I think I can help. I've had my LEV since before there were bad reviews and I felt I was the only one having problems. Sent it back to KS once or twice (can't remember now because I've had other posts that I had to return), then finally started learning to repair things myself.

I recently had my cartridge explode on a ride - started to sag 3/4" like a suspension post, then a loud "pop" and sank all the way down. Removed the bottom cap and saw oil dumping out. Immediately sent an e-mail to Ron Easton (who actually has been pretty helpful to me in the past - sorry you guys are having a bad experience though) explaining the issue. I then got ready to box it up and thought "let me just check this thing out." I ended up finding the actual cap to the cartridge was partially unthreaded so I removed it all the way and discovered the internals are quite simple and similar to suspension forks so I said "[email protected]#k it, I'll try this." Ended up using 5wt fork oil and refilling the cartridge, making sure to eliminate any possible air, reassembled it, and now it's good as new. Strange to me that KS doesn't do this however I'm sure a new cartridge is a better guarantee against air in the system.

I've been contemplating posting a step-by-step photo demo on how to do this. When I saw this post, I realized it may be more needed than I thought. Recently, my buddy's LEV started sinking (He bought it used from a guy) and we are likely going to be taking a stab at it in the next week or so. My question to you guys: Would it be helpful for me to photo the process and post it here? Should I post it somewhere else? If there's some interest, I'll do it. Just let me know.

PS: Earlier a guy expressed frustration with trying to remove the actuator using the strap wrench to hold the inner rod still while unthreading it - I had the same problem (kept slipping) and ultimately accomplished this by using a piece of broken strap wrench pinched around the rod with channel locks. I was then able to loosen it. You get better grip that way. I've replaced the inner cable approximately 1,003 times and have gotten quite good at this - I can add some tips on that to my photo demo as well if there is any interest out there. (promise I'll make that post more to the point and less wordy).

-Chris


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

very useful information - thanks. However in my particular case my drop post never worked properly from the beginning. I don't want to - and shouldn't have to f&%k with a brand new item out of the box. KS Lev, in my opinion, certainly dropped the ball as far as quality control and customer service is concerned. (Turn around time the first time was 5 weeks) Ron @ KS has been courteous on the phone but that doesn't help when I have a $400.00 post that I can't use because its in for repairs. My post has been sent back -twice now- at my expense. (First time for a leaky cartridge, second time for a loose inner actuator cable.

By the way KS has a YouTube video showing a rebuild of the Lev: KS LEV Service - YouTube


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

I agree. New things shouldn't have problems. The YouTube video does a great job of demonstrating how to replace the inner actuator cable but does not go into disassembly of the cartridge and oil replacement (which resolves the sagging) - that's what I'm offering here for anyone who wants to attempt this on their own rather than wait for turn around - understandable if you don't want to and totally agreed that one shouldn't need to straight out of the box.

Also, Ron agreed to send me the internal cables and end barrels rather than ship my post when I had a broken inner cable for the first time. Hating to wait for things, I then found ways to avoid having to make any phone calls or wait for replies to e-mails.

For future reference, the internal cable replacement is pretty easy and I found ways to have an endless supply of cable and isolator pellets to do this. (You can reuse the metal end barrels, but you need to use a lighter to melt the old isolator pellet out of there before passing the new cable through).

1 mm Braided Kevlar Kite String:

100 ft of 250 lb Braided Kevlar Line Outdoor Camping Fishing Survival Kites | eBay

"Isolator Pellets" This is bean bag filler - they're a little big but you can easily snip them down smaller with wire cutters to get the size you need:

Darice Bean Bag Filler Plastic Pellets, 16 oz: Crafts : Walmart.com

If you prefer the actual parts, I recently discovered this website but I have not purchased these parts and don't know if the grub (set) screw is included with the end barrel.

Barrel:

Kind Shock Lev Barrel Cable Clamp Each

Cable:

Kind Shock Lev Kevlar Link Cable

-Chris


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

After I get over my initial disgust with KS, I will eventually do self-repairs. Once again. thanks for all the additional useful info. (got it bookmarked)


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Ks usa*

Here's a followup on my experience with the KS Lev seat post: Post was defective "right out of the box"- sagged when seated and extended when the bike was lifted by the seat. Sent back and after a 5 week turnaround the seat was returned. Took a 1 hour ride and the seat would not retract. (inner actuator cable came loose) Sent back again. The drop post arrived at the KS facility Thursday Jan 16. Spoke to Ron Easton @ KS this morning and was told it would take 2 weeks before it was looked at! I would sure like an explanation from KS USA who claim to have quality products and good customer service. I'm posting on their Facebook page (KS USA) but getting no reply. I gotta think that they are getting deluged with returned defective posts. Why else would it take 2 weeks before my post was even looked at? Buyer beware!

reply from KS USA on Facebook: Hi Greg, Sorry to hear you are still experiencing a problem with your post. I spoke to Ron and he will be giving you a call today.

Ron did call and repaired the post that day. I received it about a week later. Well, its now been about 3 months since my post was repaired and returned. I haven't had too many opportunities to try the post here at home (brutal winter with lots of snow) but I did manage to spend a week in North Carolina during March. The post has worked fine with no major problems. . I probably have a total of about 100 hours on the post to date. It now does what it is supposed to do! I am actually starting to like the KS Lev drop post.https://ficdn.mtbr.com/images/smilies/smile5.gif


----------



## jason3559 (Mar 10, 2004)

Don't know why I feel so compelled to write in, but exact same performance with my post. 10th ride today, and the performance was pretty bad. Dropping at least 2 inches when I sit on it. Will discuss w/my local LBS and see what they can sort out with KS. The power of shopping local and having a steller bike shop.

On a side note, I dealt with similar teething issues with my Reverb on another bike. However, after my last warranty, it has been issue free for 2 years. I suspect that this will be a similar issue.

What I foresee going on is poor QA/QC at the MFG site. These are new technology, each with specific critical attributes. Given the consumers never ending appetite for new designs, it is likely a struggle for MFG to keep up. Also, keeping a company rep at sites is a very expensive proposition. Maybe final QC at KS WITH A SUPPLY OF BACK UP PARTS would be a bonus to consumers!!


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

cakelly4 said:


> ...disassembly of the cartridge and oil replacement (which resolves the sagging) - that's what I'm offering here for anyone who wants to attempt this on their own rather than wait for turn around...


Could you elaborate? A step-by-step instruction would be great. Not asking for pics, because you've already assembled yours and hardly want to repeat the procedure, but some text description would be nice.

My 150mm Lev has started to sag a little, about 3-4 mm, and being in Ukraine I don't feel comfortable to send it to either Germany where I bought it, or to Taiwan to the factory and wait indefinitely, as well as risking to lose it in transit. I'd better service it myself (given that I feel comfortable servicing forks, but never tried more complicated stuff like a rear shock's damper internals). Worst case, I'll screw it up and will have to order a spare cartridge from Moscow for $70-80 shipped.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Shapirus - I was referring to one of my earlier posts on this thread. I have a buddy whose 125mm (I think) post is starting to sag and we may be tackling this procedure on his. If so, I'm going to take step-by-step photos of the process and I can post them here. I completely winged it the first time on my post and so trying to go back and explain that right now would be pretty inaccurate. If/when we do my friend's post, I'll try to document the entire procedure. I'm working this weekend and so it may have to happen next week some time, but I'll keep you updated for sure.

-Chris

PS: Interesting to know you can get a replacement cartridge - would be nice as a backup. Is this an online thing? Do you have a link?


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

cakelly4 said:


> PS: Interesting to know you can get a replacement cartridge - would be nice as a backup. Is this an online thing? Do you have a link?


Êàðòðèäæ KS LEV Oil Pressure Stick 150mm (A3102-150) | Êóïèòü â èíòåðíåò ìàãàçèíå âåëîñèïåäîâ - Âåëîìèð

The "Н18188 Картридж KS LEV Oil Pressure Stick 150mm (A3102-150)" position seems to be it. I tried to search by the name or by the numbers, but couldn't find anything other than this website.

They sell online, but only offer shipping to Russia and the website is in russian only. I didn't try to contact them to find whether they will ship internationally and what payment methods they can accept.


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

cakelly4 said:


> If/when we do my friend's post, I'll try to document the entire procedure. I'm working this weekend and so it may have to happen next week some time, but I'll keep you updated for sure.


That will be very helpful, thanks.
I may end up being too impatient to wait and go ahead and take mine apart before you do that, though. Did you at least learn any clear "dont's" while servicing your post?


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

shapirus said:


> Did you at least learn any clear "dont's" while servicing your post?


Don't wear nice clothes.

Also, thanks for the link. Maybe one day I'll brush up on some Russian. Haha.


----------



## dubinjs (Nov 6, 2010)

cakelly4 said:


> You are all frustrated and I think I can help. I've had my LEV since before there were bad reviews and I felt I was the only one having problems. Sent it back to KS once or twice (can't remember now because I've had other posts that I had to return), then finally started learning to repair things myself.
> 
> I recently had my cartridge explode on a ride - started to sag 3/4" like a suspension post, then a loud "pop" and sank all the way down. Removed the bottom cap and saw oil dumping out. Immediately sent an e-mail to Ron Easton (who actually has been pretty helpful to me in the past - sorry you guys are having a bad experience though) explaining the issue. I then got ready to box it up and thought "let me just check this thing out." I ended up finding the actual cap to the cartridge was partially unthreaded so I removed it all the way and discovered the internals are quite simple and similar to suspension forks so I said "[email protected]#k it, I'll try this." Ended up using 5wt fork oil and refilling the cartridge, making sure to eliminate any possible air, reassembled it, and now it's good as new. Strange to me that KS doesn't do this however I'm sure a new cartridge is a better guarantee against air in the system.
> 
> ...


Would be great to see how it's done. Just got mine back yesterday. Sent it at the beginning of December. I emailed them four times asking for the status. Not a single response! Then, it just shows up. We will see how it performs now.


----------



## zeppman (May 11, 2007)

I know that this is not a solution to everyone's problem, but earlier on in this thread, someone stated that their post sagged and all they did was tighten the "cap" on the bottom of the post. I just did this today, and it solved my problem The cap had been unscrewed probably 3-5 full rotations. I tightened it and no more sag. 

Again, I know a lot of you are experiencing this issue due to other reasons. I thought I was going to have to deal with KS and send it in for service. Instead I just found that the cap was slightly unscrewed from the post. I hope this saves a few of you some trouble.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

*LEV Rebuild*

OK. I redid the cartridge in my buddy's post and it resolved the issue (his was not the simple cap tightening issue - I do recommend checking that first though). I'm getting ready to post the photos and I thought there was a way to post with instructions below each picture but I'm not seeing that. Anyone have any pointers on how to best post this? I have 66 photos which is way too many and will try to pear it down as best I can. Was hoping to have each step written below the picture. Is this possible?

-Chris


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Are you uploading the pics from your computer, or linking from a sharing site like Photobucket? If linking, all you have to do is paste the link, and then add your description below(or above, before you post the link), leave some space so that there's a break between the pics, and then paste the link to the next, then add the description, and so on.

Will probably want top break the pics up into five or so separate posts though.

As in:

Here's a pic of my Stumpy










And then, here's where I could paste another pic in.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

"Will probably want top break the pics up into five or so separate posts though."

Awesome. Just signed up for PhotoBucket (I'm a little behind in this sort of thing). Last question: Why break it up into separate posts? Even if I pear down the photos a lot?

-Chris


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

try both picture upload methods and choose which works best, but you sure do want to compose the post in a text editor first, then post it


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

cakelly4 said:


> "Will probably want top break the pics up into five or so separate posts though."
> 
> Awesome. Just signed up for PhotoBucket (I'm a little behind in this sort of thing). Last question: Why break it up into separate posts? Even if I pear down the photos a lot?
> 
> -Chris


Just that a post with five or six pix in it, along with descriptions, gets a bit long to be scrolling through. Breaking it up, people can find their place easier, jump to the specific section they might want to see, without having to scroll through 40 or 50 pics. much easier to just have to scroll through five or six at a time, and then look in a the next post.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

*KS LEV Cartridge Breakdown*

I previously had a step-by-step tutorial on how to fix the sag on the LEV here but I've since moved it to it's own thread. I deleted this one for simplicity whenever I make any edits to the thread.

Here's where you can find the instructions now:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

Thanks,
-Chris


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Well played Post Ninja! This really makes me want to get in there and muck around. I have a renewed confidence in the longevity of these oh so sweet life changing dropper gifts from heaven.

Any chance of a video version? A la Pink Bike Tech Tuesday style?

Also, would love to see similar for the other non-LEV Kind Shock posts.

Thank you Post Ninja!

(p.s. I would vote to start an entirely new thread in either the Tool Time forum or in the Shocks And Suspension forum. Not fair to hide this gem from the small wheel crowd!)


----------



## shapirus (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome. This doesn't look scary at all to try it at home.

I have one question though: when you refill the internals with oil, how do you position the inner shafts? Do you push them all the way down to the fully compressed state? How to make sure that the amount of oil is right?


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

shapirus said:


> Awesome. This doesn't look scary at all to try it at home.
> 
> I have one question though: when you refill the internals with oil, how do you position the inner shafts? Do you push them all the way down to the fully compressed state? How to make sure that the amount of oil is right?


This question was asked before I updated the above post. My previous answer was based on a different method I was initially using. Now you can follow the steps as they are described above to get the best results. I've removed my previous answer to avoid confusion for others reading through the post.


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

cakelly4 said:


> DISCLAIMER: I've done this procedure twice now.
> 
> ...edit...
> 
> ...


Awesome post (mine has been out for served for 3 weeks now). I suggest you copy and paste these instructions into a new thread so its easier to find. All your hard work shouldn't be buried on page 3!


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Terp said:


> I suggest you copy and paste these instructions into a new thread so its easier to find. All your hard work shouldn't be buried on page 3!


I think a separate post (thread) is a great idea but would love to get some feedback from anyone trying this at home first. I'll make appropriate edits on any confusing sections and touch it up a little if I have to before placing it in it's own thread.

Thanks,
-Chris


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Just FYI to anyone considering servicing their LEV cartridge. I've worked on another one and even went back into my own in order to get more photos. I've updated my previous post on the LEV service with some new photos and slightly different techniques. I've also tried to clear up some of the previously confusing bits and added a couple of warnings.

-Chris


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

*Final Edit on KS Cartridge Breakdown*

I got some great tips from another MTBR member and revamped my above post on LEV Cartridge Service. I worked out all the kinks (went into my own post a few more times) and this technique now works really well if you follow the steps listed above. Again, let me know if any of you try this. Good luck.
-Chris


----------



## moralleper (Jan 30, 2004)

Dude you rock! I did this rebuild yesterday and it was rock solid on my ride today. It was super easy and took a little less then an hour. 

One thing I would note, on step 14b, be careful not to put the rod too far into the cylinder on re-assembly. If you do you will have however much you put it in of free movement on the top of the post extension. You will need to pull it out and add more shock fluid and start it again.

Edit: one other note, if the black stopper comes off, step 11b, mine did on accident, you can get it back on be slightly beveling the edge of the rod and it will go back on with little problems. I used a fine grit sand paper. 

This should definitely should be a sticky!


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Awesome. You're the first to give me feedback and it's good to know the steps are clear enough to get you through it. Interesting idea to bevel the rod - seems a little scary but cool idea. In some of the posts I worked on, it went back on with little effort. My own post was the first to put up a fight.

No idea how to create a sticky of this post but I did want to put it in it's own thread. I'm just not sure where it should go. Tools? General? I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks for the feedback
-Chris


----------



## Anssi (Apr 26, 2009)

big thanks cakelly4. My lev have sag AGAIN and i dont want to send it back to service again and again. I just make my cartridge service and now my LEV work brilliant. I have one tip for open that cartridge cap. I but aircan back to the lev body (because bearings is like lock) and then i can use outsidebody helping to open aircan cap.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Glad your LEV is up and running again!! Thanks for the feedback. Also, I've now moved the Cartridge Breakdown post to its own thread and removed the one previously listed above. This will help me have less places to do any editing.

Here's where you can find the Cartridge Rebuild Instructions now:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

Glad to hear this is working for other people as well. I think it's a great alternative to waiting for an undetermined amount of time.

-Chris


----------



## Terp (Jul 25, 2013)

Got my LEV back from service and the actuation works well again. However, when I reoriented the saddle clamp I noticed one of the 6 small ball bearings that engage the clamp detents was missing. Any ideas where I can get a replacement?


----------



## ksk (Nov 13, 2009)

*Known LEV issues for bad internal seal*

I have not had sag issues, but thought I would share this info with KS LEV owners on the seal issues that cause a lot of side to side and forward to back play.

After about three months of flawless performance, approx 300 miles of use there suddenly was a lot of play, side to side, forward to back in my LEV. After speaking with KS they said it is a known issue for the internal seals going bad that they noticed in Nov. 2013. Since then they said they changed their internal seal vendor which should rectify the problem. They said they are so backed up fixing the seal issue it takes 3-4 weeks due to one person doing the repairs, Ridiculous. IMO KS needs to hire several people to repair and replace the seals with the new ones or send the seals to the LBS when requested. My LBS asked for the seal so they could rebuild for me but KS would not send one to them. So we mailed it Feb 27 to KS and the jury is out...We'll see if my LBS can get them to turn the post around in a week, will update this thread later in case others had the same issue. IMO for $340+ for the top rated dropper post, the Sag and Seal issues need to get ironed out in R&D quickly. 
Come on KS, tighten up your quality control.....

Good luck all...


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Terp said:


> Got my LEV back from service and the actuation works well again. However, when I reoriented the saddle clamp I noticed one of the 6 small ball bearings that engage the clamp detents was missing. Any ideas where I can get a replacement?


Bummer. I would definitely think it would be OK to ride the post with just one detent missing (I know I would ride mine that way). Maybe call Ron Easton and see if he could send you one. I would wonder if it's likely to stay in place once you replace it anyway. Good luck.

-Chris


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

ksk said:


> After about three months of flawless performance, approx 300 miles of use there suddenly was a lot of play, side to side, forward to back in my LEV. After speaking with KS they said it is a known issue for the internal seals going bad that they noticed in Nov. 2013.


Definitely cool if they're replacing cartridges for people with a better set of seals, but it seems weird that seals in the cartridge would cause the play you describe. As far as I can tell, the DU Bushing, One-way roller bearing, and 3 copper guide bushings are the only thing that could affect play in the post. The seals are internal and should have no effect on movement (play) between the cartridge and black outer casing.

-Chris


----------



## moralleper (Jan 30, 2004)

I actually ended up using 50# Dacron. I have some in my tackle box. It has worked like a charm and is pretty cheap.


----------



## F-Bomb (Apr 15, 2012)

I have been using my Lev for probably close to one year. More recently, I got quite a few wet and muddy rides. Yesterday, I opened my Lev to discover that water intruded in it. At first, it was harder to actuate the dropper. Then sag appeared. I followed the service video and it seems that the one way bearing may have corroded a bit, scratching the stanchion surface slightly. I applied some WD40, cleaned and lubed everything. Now the actuation appears to work, but there is still considerable sag. Is my problem likely to reside in the cartridge? Does it need to be serviced as per Cakelly's writeup you think?


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Sounds suspicious for the cartridge. One way to know for sure (before opening the cartridge) is to break down the post like you did following the service video, and press the cartridge against the work bench like the second picture in Step 15 here: http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

If it sinks, it's definitely the cartridge.

Let me know how you make out.

-Chris


----------



## F-Bomb (Apr 15, 2012)

I did this when I followed the service video and the cartridge sagged. I thought that maybe there was a mechanism outside the cartridge to block the post. According to your pist, there is none and hence my cartridge needs to be fixed. Thanks for the help!


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

You're welcome. Good luck. If you decide to try the service from my DIY post, let us know how it goes for you. 

-Chris


----------



## ymi5150? (Jul 15, 2014)

any word if they have control of this at the factory yet? i'm dealing with a crappy Kronolog dropper and was just about to grab one of these thinking they were bulletproof. dont need to replace one faulty dropper for another. having second thoughts...


----------



## jiw71 (Feb 15, 2009)

had issues (sent back twice for repairs) when first purchased. Has been fine since the last return - about 1 years use now.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't intend to hijack the thread, but what about rotational play? Is this just something that happens? Is it fixable? Mine seems pretty significant. at least 1cm


----------



## rusty4x (Sep 16, 2005)

You guys that have sent it back what do they typically charge for service? I know it would depend on what was broken but can you give me a ball park number? 
Thanks


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

ymi5150? said:


> any word if they have control of this at the factory yet? i'm dealing with a crappy Kronolog dropper and was just about to grab one of these thinking they were bulletproof. dont need to replace one faulty dropper for another. having second thoughts...


FWIW I've known of several people with LEVs who have never had problems. I have a 100 mm that I moved to my wife's bike and a 125 mm that is on my bike now. They are great posts and if you have mechanical skills, pretty straight forward to service. I feel that any dropper post is going to need some maintenance and parts are becoming more readily available through Universal cycles.



WoodstockMTB said:


> I don't intend to hijack the thread, but what about rotational play? Is this just something that happens? Is it fixable? Mine seems pretty significant. at least 1cm


They tend to get very slight rotational play (even though they claim the one way roller bearing prevents this) but 1 cm seems excessive. Places where you may have a problem include the 3 copper guide bushings, the one-way roller bearing, or the grooves in the cartridge where the copper guide bushings reside. Also make sure your top collar is tight.



rusty4x said:


> You guys that have sent it back what do they typically charge for service? I know it would depend on what was broken but can you give me a ball park number?
> Thanks


If it's under warranty, there's no charge aside from the cost to ship to them. And you'll have some down time without a dropper which is the most depressing part. If it's not under warranty and/or you hate down time, you really should try this:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

I've made it as straight forward as possible.

-Chris


----------



## rusty4x (Sep 16, 2005)

Sent my dropper in and they sent it back within one week! Fixed and works great! Went through the online work order request.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm new to this, got the Lev intense that came with the Kina aProcess 111. I had to put the hime together and everytjingis fine aside from the post that wouldn't hold to start with. Now i have played with cable tension/ positikn and i can get it to hold by pulling on the cable shell (where it enters the frame). If i try to lower it may or may not hold, hold and drop about an inch. Very frustrating!
Looked at their videos and their actuator at the bottom of the post looks different. Not even sure how i can remove the cable, user manual is useless.
any pointers on what to do would be appreciated. Thx


----------



## F-Bomb (Apr 15, 2012)

After the rebuild, it appears that the actuator of my ks lev is a bit "sticky" and does not always return all the way. Typically, it leaves a 2 mm gap. Can you recommend something?

I have unmounted the lever, cleaned and added a bit of grease. It seems to be helping a bit.

Has anyone encountered the same issue? Would it be helpful to replace the spring by a stronger one? Replace the housing by a new one, perhaps low friction?

Cheers


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

F-Bomb said:


> After the rebuild, it appears that the actuator of my ks lev is a bit "sticky" and does not always return all the way. Typically, it leaves a 2 mm gap. Can you recommend something?
> 
> I have unmounted the lever, cleaned and added a bit of grease. It seems to be helping a bit.
> 
> ...


Having a hard time understanding exactly what you mean. Where is the 2 mm gap? At the junction box? Remote lever on your handlebar? Is the post working or does it stay activated when it's "sticking?"

Always possible that you need to replace the external cable (the one from your handlebar to your post). That would be the easiest fix but if that doesn't work, there are a few other areas to trouble shoot:

1. Unscrew the bottom cap of your LEV and make sure the internal cable didn't get off track. Sometimes if it's not in perfect line with the groove in the black casing, it won't run smoothly or will even get pinched or severed.

2. Check to make sure your internal cable hasn't gotten too stretched. This is easiest to do when you still have the remote cable connected at the junction box (because it will pick up the small amount of slack that is supposed to be there). With the bottom cap removed, look at the actuator lever and make sure it's bumped right up against the piston that it activates. If it's a little loose, you can sometimes correct this with the remote barrel adjustor but if it's REALLY loose, you'll probably need to replace the inner cable.

3. With the bottom cap removed, disconnect the internal cable from the actuator lever and activate that lever with your hand a few times to see if the piston that it activates returns normally. If it's slow or seems to stick when returning, let me know and I'll explain what you can potentially do (too long to explain now).

Anyway, these are just a few thoughts to get you started if I'm understanding your question. Keep us updated.

-Chris


----------



## F-Bomb (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Chris, I was talking about the handlebar knob and assembly, and that the knob does not quite return all the way despite the spring pulling it. I think the best bet here is a cable change as you suggested.

But looking at the junction box, the kevlar cable also has a bit of a mushy return. Best to open the dropper and make sure it is router properly.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Ahh. OK. Yeah, maybe start with cable, then check inside the post. The other issue I have encountered (though mostly with the Supernatural for some reason) is when using the remote as the inner ring of an ODI grip. If you over tighten the bolt even just slightly, it seems to create drag on the handle bar lever. I know that seems weird and it's easier to demonstrate in person, but the ODI plastic on the grip acts like a fulcrum and creates pressure between the 2 pieces of the lever and therefore creates drag. Again, I've mostly had this issue on the Supernatural for whatever reason but something to consider. 

Good luck. 

Also, FYI for anyone reading this thread: a manufacturer's warning has been added to my DIY thread (requested by KS and carried out by MTBR) to warn of the potential serious danger involved with opening the factory sealed cartridge. Figured I'd post it here as well. As I've stated in the past, my DIY thread was designed for those like myself who are impatient and don't want to go through the warranty process (possibly more than once). That being said, the last thing I want is for someone to get hurt. Everyone please use caution if you attempt this. 

Thanks
- Chris


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the input, suggestions and instructions. My tries to contact KS, via website form and messages left on the service/ support (x102 I believe) were unsuccessful. Or the equivalent of having a piece of hardware with absolute zero warranty or support. 
So far I just keep my fingers crossed, after fiddling for a few hours with the cable I got it to work consistently.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

I've had mine for 6 weeks and have the sag issue.

I didn't read all the threads but was wondering, regardless of wether I top off the oil per the how-to here, or have them repair it with a new cartridge, why will I not have the same issue again in two months? 

I'm wondering if I should return it for a refund and buy a Reverb instead.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

That's a bummer. Out of curiosity, was it really cold when it started happening? 

I will say that the few that I've fixed have not had further problems. A buddy of mine had his replaced and has had no problems since and my newest LEV (I have 2 - the old is on my wife's bike) has not had the sag issue either. I've been riding that one for several months now and have not opened that cartridge. Hard to predict if you'll keep having problems or not. I like the idea of the Reverb (similar internals to the LEV with a company that actually provides instructions on servicing) but am not a fan of cables being attached at the saddle or hydraulic remotes so I've stayed clear...for now.

Let us know how things work out. 

-Chris


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

cakelly4 said:


> That's a bummer. Out of curiosity, was it really cold when it started happening?
> 
> I will say that the few that I've fixed have not had further problems. A buddy of mine had his replaced and has had no problems since and my newest LEV (I have 2 - the old is on my wife's bike) has not had the sag issue either. I've been riding that one for several months now and have not opened that cartridge. Hard to predict if you'll keep having problems or not. I like the idea of the Reverb (similar internals to the LEV with a company that actually provides instructions on servicing) but am not a fan of cables being attached at the saddle or hydraulic remotes so I've stayed clear...for now.
> 
> ...


It was about 60 degrees the last time I rode, but I didn't notice the problem immediately. The bike was stored indoors for 3 days, and I noticed the problem when I went to load it for another ride. I guess it was sagging during my last ride but I didn't notice it.

The loss of function and faith in the post is crushing. It had been my favorite upgrade besides going 1x.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Yeah. Not cold enough to shrink seals then. I understand the disappointment. I've gotten to the point where I don't want to ride without a dropper. The fix is fairly simple (though potentially life threatening according to KS). This is why I dove into mine. I had a ride planned the next day and didn't want to ride without it. Had it back up and running just in time. KS will reportedly replace the cartridge pretty quickly if you go that route but according to many on this thread, that may be a gamble. When I purchased my first one, I will say that Ron Easton had me up and running pretty quickly after a different issue. He even sent me parts a couple of times. I don't think they do that now. 

Good luck

-Chris


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

cakelly4 said:


> Yeah. Not cold enough to shrink seals then. I understand the disappointment. I've gotten to the point where I don't want to ride without a dropper. The fix is fairly simple (though potentially life threatening according to KS). This is why I dove into mine. I had a ride planned the next day and didn't want to ride without it. Had it back up and running just in time. KS will reportedly replace the cartridge pretty quickly if you go that route but according to many on this thread, that may be a gamble. When I purchased my first one, I will say that Ron Easton had me up and running pretty quickly after a different issue. He even sent me parts a couple of times. I don't think they do that now.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> -Chris


Thanks for everything Chris. KS should be paying you instead of their customer care people. Two messages, no reply so far.

To cut to the chase, anyone seeing this during their new-purchase-research phase, DO NOT BUY A KS LEV. Even if the Reverb is merely of equal quality, the company behind it blows away KS.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

You're welcome. That's a bummer. Sorry to hear they left you hanging. If you're stuck with the LEV and they don't help out, I'm happy to guide you through the repair if you get stuck. 

-Chris


----------



## prezgonis (Jun 4, 2008)

Count me in as one more unsatisfied customer. I've been dealing with the sag issue on a new 2013 KS Lev over the course of 6 months now. The customer service has been horrendous, with it taking 10 weeks to replace the first cartridge (after leaving 6 voicemails and 4 emails). The sag returned within an hour of riding. After leaving another 4 voicemails, I got the green light to return the post for a replacement. Have been waiting 4 weeks now, and can't seem to get ahold of anyone within the KS organization. When it worked - pretty awesome. But the post has spent more time in their shop than on my bike. Certainly would not buy another or recommend to a friend. Just hope they send me a replacement before the company goes under... Fair warning to anyone thinking of purchasing a KS product.


----------



## Muchas (Dec 22, 2010)

I am gutted to find this thread just as I am about to purchase a new KS LEV, I have been running a KS Dropzone for the last 3 years and it has been faultless with regular lubing of the stanchion. The cable attaching to the under side of saddle clamp has always bugged me and I thought the new LEV would answer this gripe. I hear all your pains having drop so much dosh on the post, CS should be slick in sorting this out and saving reputation. 

My question, is the new all black 2014 Lev any different mechanically, updated seal, cartridge design etc than the previous model which seems to have sooo many problems?

Kudos to Chris, sterling job of helping people out with his write up.:thumbsup:


----------



## McCooleet (Sep 30, 2013)

For those of you considering to BUY KS LEV well, DON"T! Like all the earlier post save yourself some grief if doesn't SAG it just STICKS and won't go down. I have the same problem after six months of use sent it back to KS 3 times and asked them several times to just replace the post if the same problem keeps on coming back and now the same PROBLEM is BACK! I emailed them and it's been two weeks now and haven't heard anything from them. I've scouring the internet to resolve this problem but I'm not mechanicaly inclined to do the step by step rebuild that someone had posted here. I don't know if KS listens to all the complaints and why is RON EASTON is still there to deal with customer service if they have any. Hello KS hire someone who knows or will do their JOB better. We should start a petition here to FIRE RON EASTON!


----------



## ymi5150? (Jul 15, 2014)

i ride 2-4 times a week and am about 4 months in on a LEV Ti 100mm dropper. I cycle it a lot during a ride and its working fine. there are a few occasions where i have to sit on it to get it to kick back up but its predictable. happens the first cycle of a ride. I'm fine with it. way better than my Crank Brothers Kronolog that wouldn't hold height during a ride. worst failure mode possible during a ride...


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

McCooleet said:


> For those of you considering to BUY KS LEV well, DON"T! Like all the earlier post save yourself some grief if doesn't SAG it just STICKS and won't go down. I have the same problem after six months of use sent it back to KS 3 times and asked them several times to just replace the post if the same problem keeps on coming back and now the same PROBLEM is BACK!


Couple of questions:

1. Is it sagging currently or sticking?

If sticking...

2. Does it go down at all, then stick or just not moving?
3. Is there resistance on the lever when you're trying to activate it?
4. Have you ever removed the bottom cap? If so, did you do it recently?

I may be able to help you.

-Chris


----------



## McCooleet (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks cakelly4, first it started sagging so I just kept pressing the lever when I it gets too low after a while, then the other day as I was getting ready to ride the darn thing just wont go down, does not move at all, no resistance or anything on the lever and no I haven't remove the bottom cap/haven't tried it at all.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

So whey you say sagging, was it gradually creeping down or was it acting like a suspension post? What you're describing sounds like gradually creeping down - which could mean the internal cable was caught up and partially activating the post. If the internal cable eventually broke, it would also explain not sinking at all. Now that it won't go down, does it still "sag." Sorry for all the questions - just trying to get a clear understanding so that I can try to offer some suggestions.

-Chris


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Running a LEV 125mm all black post for 3 months now, ride 3 times a week working the post a lot. Has been flawless. Maybe I'm a lucky one.


----------



## McCooleet (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah it slowly creeps down, so I just press the lever for it to go back up. I've been busy at work lately so I didn't ride for almost a week but then when I'm getting to ride I tested it it was shut! It just won't go down at all, stood up and sat with all my weight and still won't budge. No movement at all


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

Same issues here. Jiggling the bar adjuster usually frees it up but after two visits to the factory I've given up on fixing it. A shame because I bought one at Sea Otter right from Ron when it came out and that thing was bulletproof. Bike got stolen tho...


McCooleet said:


> Yeah it slowly creeps down, so I just press the lever for it to go back up. I've been busy at work lately so I didn't ride for almost a week but then when I'm getting to ride I tested it it was shut! It just won't go down at all, stood up and sat with all my weight and still won't budge. No movement at all


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

McCooleet said:


> Yeah it slowly creeps down, so I just press the lever for it to go back up. I've been busy at work lately so I didn't ride for almost a week but then when I'm getting to ride I tested it it was shut! It just won't go down at all, stood up and sat with all my weight and still won't budge. No movement at all


So the "good" news is that it's probably not your cartridge - typically when air and oil mix in there, it becomes a suspension post rather than locking out. And the creeping down symptom usually means that your post is just staying activated. This can happen if your external cable is too tight, but can also happen if your internal cable is getting caught up or off track. It may have then snapped which would explain zero movement when activated. I know you said you're not mechanically inclined, but you may want to try an internal cable replacement. It does not require opening the cartridge. You would just need to follow my DIY up to step 8 here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

Then replace the cable as demonstrated in the video here:






I've got some links on there for OEM cable as well as cheater Kevlar kite string. I like having the kite string because it lets you try several times. It's sometimes tricky to get the perfect length.

This is all assuming that the internal cable is the problem (it can sometimes be a repeat offender like you've mentioned). Have you opened the red junction box to see if the internal cable looks loose? Of course disregard all of this if you have the Integra.

If you're not comfortable with the internal cable swap, you could even send it to me, but it's good to know how to do it. Once I mastered the technique, I stopped having to replace the cable.

Let me know if you attempt this and need help.

-Chris


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Also, by opening the junction box, you can be sure nothing has come loose from the external cable in there. You can then try activating it with the box open to determine if things are moving properly or if you simply need to adjust your external barrel adjuster. 

-Chris


----------



## McCooleet (Sep 30, 2013)

I did open the junction box and when I press the lever you can see that things are moving properly. I'll see if I can go to Harbor freight and buy some cheap tools i.e. vice and strap wrench and will try to fix it.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Cool. A couple more things to keep in mind and/or check if/when you tackle this:

1. When you're looking inside the junction box, the little barrel should be all the way up to the top in the relaxed (non-activated) position. If it's not all the way up or only returns part way up, it could be stretched/broken. If it looks completely fine, it's still worth looking at things inside

2. It's helpful (though a bit of a pain in the ass) to have your remote disconnected from your bike so you can test the post before/after on your work bench (and for the final step when replacing the bottom cap - see below)

3. Once you remove the bottom cap, you can use the remote to watch the activation **BUT DON'T TRY PUSHING ON THE POST ONCE THE CAP IS REMOVED** You will snap your internal cable (if it's not already) by doing this.
a) the little lever arm should be depressing a small piston all the way when activated
b) in some cases, this piston is stuck and can be freed up by using your finger to push the lever into it and cycle it a few times - if it is stuck and you free it up, you may be done at this point (but you should slick honey that piston before re-assembly and honestly it may still be worth disassembling and cleaning up anyway)
c) watch the cable as it passes over the pulley wheel to be sure it's not getting caught up between the pulley and the black casing of the post - this can happen if the actuator is not perfectly lined up with the cable groove inside the casing

4. The actuator is tough to get off the first time because of a strong thread lock. Be patient and use the technique in my DIY and it will eventually free up. Other people have had great success by applying slight heat to the actuator before loosening it to release the thread lock.

5. If you get it apart and you don't think it's the internal cable, it's still worth proceeding up to step 8 in the DIY thread. This is because you can then test the cartridge on your work bench with the actuator assembly reattached - if it then works, this confirms that there actually is something wrong with the internal cable or the setup of the external cable. It sounds dumb, but the internal and external cable can look like they're working perfectly but still be just enough off to cause problems.

6. Any time you remove the bottom cap, you have to purge the air between the cartridge and the black casing for things to work properly. They demonstrate this near the end of the KS video link I sent previously - This can be done with your remote/cable still on your bike but a lot easier off of it (when I upgraded to a Southpaw remote, I turned my old remote lever into a service remote that now lives on the work bench).

Good luck. Let me know what you find.

-Chris


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

Sometimes the bottom part of shaft of comes a bit loose and that can make the post sag into the travel a bit when sitting. Just take it out of seat tube and hand tightened it down firmly is all I do from time to time when this happens and sag always go away.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

jgusta said:


> Sometimes the bottom part of shaft of comes a bit loose and that can make the post sag into the travel a bit when sitting. Just take it out of seat tube and hand tightened it down firmly is all I do from time to time when this happens and sag always go away.


+1. And good point to mention. If the bottom cap is loose it's essentially allowing the actuator to sink which tightens the cable and partially activates it. This will cause the slow creeping sag but not the suspension like sag that occurs with a fouled cartridge.

-Chris


----------



## Dale.Hauff (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm very sad to read this post. I recently got my first dropper post -- KS LEV 150mm and put it on my Santa Cruz Blur LT. It really is a game changer. After my second ride, I noticed that if I picked up my bike by the seat when the post was down, the post would extend and then return to it's position. Even when I took it out of the frame, I could pull up on the post and extend it by hand and then it would return. Sounds like it's sucking air (cavitating?). My LBS was awesome and exchanged it for another brand new one. Got the new one home, put it in my bike and it's doing the exact same thing. It's not sagging and everything else appears to be working. Is this normal?


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

Haven't noticed my LEV doing this, but I do have a Reverb that does that.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Dale.Hauff said:


> I'm very sad to read this post. I recently got my first dropper post -- KS LEV 150mm and put it on my Santa Cruz Blur LT. It really is a game changer. After my second ride, I noticed that if I picked up my bike by the seat when the post was down, the post would extend and then return to it's position. Even when I took it out of the frame, I could pull up on the post and extend it by hand and then it would return. Sounds like it's sucking air (cavitating?). My LBS was awesome and exchanged it for another brand new one. Got the new one home, put it in my bike and it's doing the exact same thing. It's not sagging and everything else appears to be working. Is this normal?


It is normal. Can't explain why some do it and some don't but you should avoid doing this because it can suck air across the seals and then you will have a sagging issue. It really is a great post so don't let buyer's remorse set in. Just ride it and enjoy it. If things eventually do go wrong, it's easy to service:

http://forums.mtbr.com/all-mountain/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

Enjoy
-Chris


----------



## Dale.Hauff (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement Chris. It seemed weird that 2 brand new ones did the same thing? Neither post sagged but I only did two trail rides with them. I guess I'll just have to make sure my post is all the way up if I pick up my bike by the seat. I also thought I read somewhere that the new cartridges were sealed and 'non-rebuildable'. I really hope that is not the case. 
Thanks again,
Dale


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Dale.Hauff said:


> I also thought I read somewhere that the new cartridges were sealed and 'non-rebuildable'.


They have always claimed that service should not be attempted because they are "factory sealed" but it would be interesting to see if the cartridges have changed any in the newer versions.

-Chris


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

My post just died... Same sag issue. I noticed about a 1/4" of sag mostly because of the "Clack" the post makes when it tops out as I weight and unweight the saddle. It progressed to over an inch by rides end. Oil was dripping out the hole in the bottom of the seat tube where the cable exits! I pulled the seat post and sure enough there is oil all over the actuator on the bottom(integra). I was seriously considering trying the DIY rebuild but I was a bit afraid that with oil actively leaking out of the post that the seals are blown and just refilling the oil won't fix the cartridge. I need to get in touch with KS I guess and see what the wait time looks like. I have only had this thing about a month!


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

That's a major bummer. What likely happened is your cartridge end cap backed out slowly (my first LEV did this). As it backs out, it initially creates a mild sag with a stop (not springy as with the oil/air mix issue). Eventually, the cap backs out far enough for air/oil to leak out. Mine started with a slight sag like yours, then I heard a "pop" as the pressure released and dumped oil inside my seat tube. Seeing that cap partially unthreaded is what tempted me to dive in and ultimately lead to my DIY thread. Your seals actually may be fine if that cap simply backed out (easy to check by removing the bottom actuator assembly) but any time I open one now I replace the seals (all listed in the thread). That being said, this shouldn't have happened 1 month in so warranty is a good idea. Any time I do the basic service of my posts (clean and re-lube with slick honey) I check that cartridge end cap now to see if it's started backing out. I will say that I have to tighten it often and have considered putting some thread lock on mine in the future.

Good luck and let us know how it turns out
-Chris


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

I have it boxed up for return so hopefully the repair is quick. They say they have parts and can turn it around. I did unscrew the actuator assembly, it wasn't all that tight, but didn't check how tight the cartridge end cap was. I assume you are referring to the thing with all the holes around it that you remove with the snap ring pliers in the pictures? I couldn't easily get the actuator off the rod from the cartridge so I stopped there and packed it up for return.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Yeah. Good call sending that one in. Yes, it's the part with the holes. And yes, the actuator assembly is a bear to remove. They typically swap the entire cartridge out and get them turned around quickly when they have them in stock. They've even started selling replacement cartridges at Universal Cycles for those who want to swap rather than replace seals once past warranty. 

Good luck. I hope you're up and running soon. 
-Chris


----------



## Coayer (May 26, 2015)

Hi, just got a second hand bike with a relatively new Dropzone on it and it worked fine for a few days but now it moves upwards if I hold the bike with the seat and it sags a very small amount when I sit on it. Is it fixable or should I use it till it breaks and then buy a new post?


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

If it sags, you likely have air and oil mixed. It can be fixed. You can follow this LEV thread and it discusses the differences with the Supernatural and the LEV. The SN is the same as the DZ internally.

Good luck

Chris


----------



## Coayer (May 26, 2015)

cakelly4 said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/general-discussion/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html
> 
> If it sags, you likely have air and oil mixed. It can be fixed. You can follow this LEV thread and it discusses the differences with the Supernatural and the LEV. The SN is the same as the DZ internally.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

my post has started sagging, or rather, it won't lock into position. I don't seem to be able to adjust it adequately with the barrel adjuster, but if I remove the cable clamp from the actuator, the seat will stay. Any idea as to what's going on here? Any thoughts on how to remedy this? KS customer service sent me to their website for info, but I don't see any trouble shooting guides or service related FAQ's there. is it possible to adjust the inner, kevlar cable?


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

I've had a similar problem in the past and I think I can help.

Is your post brand new?
Did you replace the internal or external cable recently?

If the answer to your first question is yes and/or the answer to the second is no, your barrel in the junction box may be getting slightly rotated by the claw. Occasionally, when you hook it up, the barrel rotates slightly which puts just enough tension on the internal cable to activate the post. This happened to me and the simplest fix is to place some slick honey in the junction box all over the barrel and on the claw before connecting it. This will allow the barrel to slide into the relaxed position.

If that doesn't work there are still a few other things to try. 

First, if you replaced the external cable recently, you may have cut it too short and therefore can't get the barrel adjustor loose enough. Make sure to check the manual on the proper length to cut and try again if that was the case.

If you replaced the internal cable recently, there's a great chance you simply set it too short. Yes it can be adjusted, and yes it's a bit of a PITA. If you try these other things and feel you're still having problems, I'll let you know how to trouble shoot and/or adjust the internal cable but I won't get into that now. 

Let me know.

-Chris


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Cakelly4, thanks again for helping everyone. I had an issue last fall with the Kevlar cable, and post has been working fine since you helped. Thanks again, glad you are still helping people!


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

You're welcome. And I'm glad to hear your LEV is still going strong. 

-Chris


----------



## sl1_matt (Apr 12, 2009)

I sent my LEV out for service for the same thing. It took them 2 months to send it back and they sent it back with a stripped pinch bolt for the remote lever! The Thomsons are looking pretty good by comparison.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

cakelly4 said:


> They have always claimed that service should not be attempted because they are "factory sealed" but it would be interesting to see if the cartridges have changed any in the newer versions.
> 
> -Chris


can anyone confirm this?


----------



## suprajayaz (Apr 15, 2015)

Had my 2015 Lev Integra for 4 weeks (as of today) before the dreaded sag. Had to ship back for cartridge replacement. :-(


----------



## gent96 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have been reading through this thread before sending in my KS Lev Integra dropper which developed the sag just after about seven rides. Naturally, I had doubts and fears about sending mine in and having to wait for a while before KS returns the post. 
What I did after generating the RMA online was call their number. No one answered so I left a message asking about the turn- around period and if I only have to send in the post, nothing more (remote, cable- they would have been an PITA to take our from my Nomad).
Not even five minutes later, Chris from KS promptly called back and answered my questions. Told me that turn around time was 3 days and to send in just the post. I sent the post that afternoon (Thursday, November 12th- KS received it on Saturday, November 14th). By Thursday, November 19th, I received a notification that the post was on its way back; had post installed back a week after it was sent to KS.
KS replaced the cartridge so my integra is as good as new. Huge props to KS Customer Service and Chris. Thank you for the prompt service.


----------



## dubinjs (Nov 6, 2010)

I didn't have a terrible time getting it back within a reasonable time. The problem that I do have, is that this post is constantly giving me problems. Not more than 3 months after they fixed the sag issue, the post started sticking. I do almost all the maintenance on my bikes, and followed the DIY instructions for cleaning and lubing the post. When I opened it, it was filled with moisture and debris. Fairly disappointing that it is not sealed better from these elements. I have since had to do the same thing about every 3 months or so. I love that it is mechanical instead of Hydraulic, but would love if it worked as smooth as my Older Reverb did. Only reason I changed was due to breaking the hydraulic line on a ride and having to deal with the seat in the downward position for the remaining 15 miles! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadmos (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey guys, I have a KS Supernatural post which is giving me some trouble. Perhaps someone can chime in, as I figure the internals of all the posts are pretty similar...maybe?

Anyways, I've put thousands of miles on this post with no issues. Though a few rides ago, I noticed that the post is sagging when I put weight on it.

To note, it will raise fully and stay there, it only sags when weight it put on it. It also only sags a specific amount and then it will solid, like normal. If I make it sag and then raise it back up and hold the thumb lever down, I can hear a very faint sucking/air noise for a few seconds. It seems that if I release the thumb lever as soon as I hear it, the post will sag less. If I hold the lever down while it makes that noise, it will sag an inch or two.

Other than that the post works fine. Is there any quick fix or trick to get to not sag or am I looking at sending it back?


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

No quick fix. Air has mixed with the oil chamber (air compresses whereas oil does not, hence the sagging). You should consider sending it for warranty unless you feel like tackling the repair yourself. It's a little bit of a PIA, especially compared with the LEV (slightly different internals and no schraeder valve on the SN to repressurise easily). Here's my DIY thread if you want to see an exploded view of the SN - it's a little farther down in the OP.

http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html

Good luck
Chris


----------



## Canadmos (Aug 1, 2005)

cakelly4 said:


> No quick fix. Air has mixed with the oil chamber (air compresses whereas oil does not, hence the sagging). You should consider sending it for warranty unless you feel like tackling the repair yourself. It's a little bit of a PIA, especially compared with the LEV (slightly different internals and no schraeder valve on the SN to repressurise easily). Here's my DIY thread if you want to see an exploded view of the SN - it's a little farther down in the OP.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/components/ks-lev-diy-cartridge-rebuild-899659.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips!

I actually think I found the problem. I've had this post for maybe seasons now and not once have I taken the seat off and cleaned the lever/cable anchor area which is hidden under the seat mount thing.

Took the seat off last night quickly before a ride and found that the lever wasn't returning fully, looks like the cable had somehow got a little tighter. Re-did the cable and slapped some grease on the lever and all seems well now...

It still sags maybe 1-2mm, but I'm okay with that compared to it sagging a few inches.


----------



## cakelly4 (May 20, 2012)

Nice. Yeah, my wife had a SN for a while and that was a constant problem, especially after muddy rides. Glad it's working well!

Chris


----------



## Canadmos (Aug 1, 2005)

cakelly4 said:


> Nice. Yeah, my wife had a SN for a while and that was a constant problem, especially after muddy rides. Glad it's working well!
> 
> Chris


The new SN's kind of fixed that. The level is semi-sealed under the seat rail mount thing.

I had the old SN, which yeah it had the lever exposed to all the crap from your back tire. Had to clean that thing almost every ride. That post never had a problem, but I ended up selling it solely because of the exposed lever.


----------



## Bigskyeric (Jan 13, 2017)

Canadmos said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> I actually think I found the problem. I've had this post for maybe seasons now and not once have I taken the seat off and cleaned the lever/cable anchor area which is hidden under the seat mount thing.
> 
> ...


New Member here...
I recently purchased a used LEV on ebay from someone that claimed it was used a total of 6 times. 
It worked great for about 6 rides, but the entire time the post would raise up if you lifted the bike by the seat. I thought it was normal. Last week my dropper started to sag about a 1/2 inch.

Here is what I did to fix the issue.

First I let all of the air out of it and removed the guts of the shrader valve. Next I unscrewed the sleeve/collar (not sure what the proper term for it is) that is at the top of the post's base and slid it up to the top of the stanchion. I didn't need a strap wrench...just some strong hands. Upon inspection I noticed there was some oil around the base of the stanchion. I wiped it off then worked the stanchion in and out repeatedly (making sure to keep the sleeve at the top of the stanchion with my hand to prevent it from sliding up and down at an angle and possibly damaging both the stanchion and the sleeve/collar)

When I looked again I noticed the oil was coming from a particular spot. Somehow my LEV made it past quality control with a small dent along the inside of the silver sleeve that the stanchion slides through. Not only is there a small dent but the entire piece has scratches all over it. I'm not sure what method they use to make the piece, but if it's CNC'd...they need to swap out their router bits more frequently.

Next, I used my finger and buttered a healthy amount of white lithium grease (about a 1 finger tips worth) around the the area then screwed the sleeve/collar back down tight with my hands. Then I screwed in the guts of the shrader valve and aired the post up to 250 psi. I re-installed the post on my bike and put the seat back on. I held the trigger open and moved the seat up and down about 50 times as quickly as I could. I was worried the grease would work it's way up and out leaving grease on the stanchion.... it did not. The stanchion was a clean as can be.

Results... My LEV works flawlessly again. It doesn't lift up anymore and it is as solid as a rigid post. I'm not sure if this will solve the issue for others, but it's worth a try. The procedure took me 25 minutes and about $0.01 in grease.

Since the collar/sleeve is so easy to unscrew, frequently checking the grease for debris is simple. I'll be cleaning/re-applying on a regular basis.

Please let me know if this method works for you.

Cheers!


----------

